
Twitter account security emails & phone numbers used for advertising purposes - notlukesky
https://twitter.com/twittersupport/status/1181661080033955840
======
sarcasmatwork
unintentional? That is the worst excuse ever! How many people signed off on
this and how long did it happen? How much unintentional money did they make?

>We cannot say with certainty how many people were impacted by this, but in an
effort to be transparent, we wanted to make everyone aware. No personal data
was ever shared externally with our partners or any other third parties...

>We’re very sorry this happened and are taking steps to make sure we don’t
make a mistake like this again.

Yeah, you're liars @ Twitter. This does not make me trust you.

